# Dunhill Rollagas Lighter



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Whilst clearing out my mothers personal effects I found an old Dunhill lighter, which I'd like to have a tinker with to see if I can get it going..

It's missing the Gas Control Needle Valve - does anyone have a battered and knackered old Dunhill gathering dust in a drawer ?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i have found that tinkering with a gas lighter to be quite dangerous. [ i like to start the stove, solder and heat With a lighter]. and wick lighters fluid evaporates when left un attended [ quit smoking years ago , but still have a lighter collection]. my suggestion : buy a new gas lighter and keep a fire extingusher near by. vinn


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

vinn said:


> i have found that tinkering with a gas lighter to be quite dangerous.


 There are plenty of "how to" guides for changing the seals on the www. It's quite safe as long as you take sensible precautions.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

wow antique replacment seals ! i am not handy with the web, , but have had experience with seals [hydrolic, not barking]. on another thread, a chap was asking about using old webly air guns, seals and check valves for old brass crossman air pistols [same problems as webly] i have a few of those apart waiting. ill try the web.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

search Dunhill rollergas on ebay. There's a guy who services for about 35quid. He's done 2 of mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Boing !

Lighter stripped down and cleaned up ( an easy enough job) but I still need a gas control valve to finish it off (the small screw on the base of the lighter).

It's the standard shape Dunhill, model number 24163 on the base


----------

